# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Change

## friendlygal786

_Can you solve for me a mystery
Of why things have to change
Why is life so complicated
Why can't things stay the same
I understand that people grow
And often grow apart
But why did it have to be you
When I had given you my heart
I held inside my feelings
Never told you how I feel
But I need to tell you somehow
That I know this could be real
You have a special something
I just can't figure out
But I know that it could work
That's what love's about
I'll keep inside my feelings
I just can't let you know
Because of what will happen
You'll change and then you'll go_

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...badalne ka darr :Frown: ...

nice one

----------


## RAHEN

v.sensitive one...change par khaufzada...thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## Shikari

hmmm..nice one..I'll keep inside my feelings I just can't let you know Because of what will happen You'll change and then you'll go

----------


## friendlygal786

yea..its a sad feeling
thanx 4 reading friends  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

u r welcum yassi..

----------


## loves intellegence

nice nice nice...

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx LI  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Oh yes, I hate change.  :Wink: 

Good poem Sis.

----------


## friendlygal786

me 2...I cant adjust to it, ever
thanx 4 liking  :Smile:

----------


## loves intellegence

u r  welcome...

we ll do not like changes sometimes...it is terrible n then to settle in it is more difficult...

----------


## friendlygal786

ya ur rite Fatima  :Smile: 

thanx 4 liking

----------


## Irresistible

hmmm..nice one...soo deeeeeep ...

----------


## *Fatima*

nice one
 thanx 4 sharing

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome and thanx 4 reading...

----------

